

America's Unwanted Ivy Leaguers Are Flocking to India - caminante
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-02/chasing-the-american-dream-in-india

======
caractacus
"Flocking" = we don't have any real numbers but here are a couple of people
who went to the US and then came back, and look! we use that unicorn word that
no current startup article is complete without so you can trust us.

------
Shivetya
Not a great article, it needs to note the majority are simply going home
either because of inability to maintain permission to remain in the US or the
inability to find a job they want.

Nothing wrong with that

~~~
x1798DE
I personally think there _is_ something wrong with having to leave a country
because you can't maintain permission to be there, but then again I'm an open
borders guy.[0]

[0]: [http://openborders.info/](http://openborders.info/)

~~~
imjustsaying
Theoretical: ROC Taiwan opens its borders to anyone. What would happen?

------
moultano
Three of my friends have done this specifically to found startups. Ironically
they still have to come to the valley for funding.

